# VIC: South Gippsland pictorial...



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Onya Mike!
I hope you were gentle with Ken for the baptisim! 
Thats a bit of a bugger about the return trip, did you have to slog it the whole way?
Any dolphins make an appearance?


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

fried dead pig.... i think something that so luxurious should be named something more artistic.. like; 
crispy fried bacon cooked in coconut oil and its own juices.. haha..
otherwise,
Great report mike! love the sunset photos.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What's wrong with your photo's Mike?
I thought they told a great story. Looked like a great weekend.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That last shot is superb.
I'm a shattered man though. There was talk of fish in this report ... in Victoria!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

mingle said:


> Had a to do a bit of tidying-up after the last bozos that were there, you know the sort of stuff; Jim Beam boxes, broken bottles, discarded moccos...
> 
> Mike.


That sh*ts me that does.
Was probably the brokeback stink boaters from last time. Anyone so lazy that they only bring one tent between 3 fellas is probably too lazy to cart their crap out. 
Annoys me when they have a boat & can't be bothered.

Hope you bought shoes this time mike!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Ado said:


> That last shot is superb.


We could have a whole gallery of those somewhere. Russell, myself, mike last time, the other bloke, Eric, we've all walked it.


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Onya Mike!
> I hope you were gentle with Ken for the baptisim!
> Thats a bit of a bugger about the return trip, did you have to slog it the whole way?
> Any dolphins make an appearance?


Bloopers*

there was a few funny moments on the way there, we were basically nearly there; and i asked Mike; "how far have we got?", and he said we are 1/3 of the trip.. and i was thinking to myself 1/3 of the trip.. omg..
after lingering around to fish, he led me to the campsite and it was just in front of us.. and i was like laughing in my head..

Bloopers*

we were trolling around on the way to the campsite and suddenly Mike jumped and started shaking his rod vigorously.. saying a school of resident thumpers just swam past! can you see it Kenza? ; i was thinking to myself is he pulling my leg, as he didnt catch anything.??.. about a few minutes later he pulls out a thumper, and then another... and redeemed himself.

Bloopers*

And of course this was the my first scene when we reached the campsite...










Anyway. was my best trip so far!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That's just spectacular. And not just the bacon.

Thanks for posting, tremendous.


----------

